# Changing rear end oil???



## TESLAFIED-GTO (Nov 19, 2007)

Is there a plug in the rear end to drian, or do I have to take the cover off to drian?? I have done this before in a truck once, but what are those two bolts coming out the back for??


----------



## TESLAFIED-GTO (Nov 19, 2007)

HELLOOOOOO!!!

I see lots are reading.....Can someone help???


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f3/need-help-trans-diff-fluid-change-12177/

I haven't done it yet, but found that.


----------



## sheekoGTO (Feb 28, 2008)

TESLAFIED-GTO said:


> HELLOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I see lots are reading.....Can someone help???


Here you go..hope that would help!

Differential, Manual Transmission & Engine Oil changes


----------



## mr.gto (Jul 2, 2008)

only thing is our diffs take 75-140 from the factory lol I just did mine last night with the royal purple stuff..... Oh and I didnt add that extra .8 quarts cuz i didnt know..... will this harm anything?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

mr.gto said:


> only thing is our diffs take 75-140 from the factory lol I just did mine last night with the royal purple stuff..... Oh and I didnt add that extra .8 quarts cuz i didnt know..... will this harm anything?


Did you add the friction modifier?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Did you add the friction modifier?


Don't need to with RP it contains limited slip additive.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

mr.gto said:


> only thing is our diffs take 75-140 from the factory lol I just did mine last night with the royal purple stuff..... Oh and I didnt add that extra .8 quarts cuz i didnt know..... will this harm anything?


Thats almost a quart, it could have an effect on properly lubing and cooling the gears. Anytime you are adding gear oil to tranny, diff, add it till it comes out of the fill hole.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`ve been using LUCAS products, they`re rear end and gear lube also has the friction modifier. Mostly I started to use them cause they use to use a blue `65 GTO in their T.V. adds. :cheers


----------



## danthepontiacman (Jul 5, 2008)

how ofton should the rear gear oil be changed?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

ahhhh I wasn't aware the F.M. was in their oil. Nice to know.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Glad to see you guys changing it. Dealer would not change mine because it was not covered and it is not suggested to be changed at 14000 miles. 
They sent me another "Clunking" GM Alert noting that the noise is normal and no service is recommended. 
I'll attempt the change next summer.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> ahhhh I wasn't aware the F.M. was in their oil. Nice to know.


I discoved it when I went shopping for good gear oil that I can just go and buy. I was the third and last gear oil I put in my diff when I was having problems with it. Finally got replaced under warranty.


raspantienator said:


> Glad to see you guys changing it. Dealer would not change mine because it was not covered and it is not suggested to be changed at 14000 miles.
> They sent me another "Clunking" GM Alert noting that the noise is normal and no service is recommended.
> I'll attempt the change next summer.


I'm gonna give ya some advice about the problems I had with my pumpkin. I was having the clunking and grinding noises going on with mine until I brought it in to the dealer. Mine done it after the fluid would heat up, during a nice highway drive. When I dropped my car off at the dealer I told them that the time is now to take the car for a drive to see what I'm talking about, I don't want the car back with no solution. A "tech" rolled with me to check it out, he tried to convence me that a simple fluid change would solve the problem and that *GM has a new gear oil *to solve that problem because Corvettes have the same one. I told him I performed two myself with the correct amout of limited slip additive with two differant good gear oils. So he changes his story to suspension clunk, I fired back so why it only does it after a good drive when the fluid warms up and when I let in and out the clutch in reverse, and going round corners. Later on in the week they replaced it saying that the carrier was bad. With all that useless typing I just did the moral is don't let GM tell you what wrong with the car you tell them whats wrong with it(if your knowledgeable). Also if it gets bad have it replace under warranty while you still have it.


Sorry for the hyjack. To change your gear oil the vary most bottom bolt of the diff is the drain. The largest bolt with the LSD tag on it toward the center is the fill.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i used the Royal Purple for a while. i switched to Torco and used the Ford friction modifier. it works better now and is quieter


----------



## 04GTODKH (Jul 21, 2008)

I just changed my Diff and transmission fluid .I am using Royal Purple as well, and haven't noticed any noise yet from the Diff. And to be honest I can't really tell any difference between the Royal Purple vs the GM stuff in the Diff.


----------

